# Basic Highback Chair



## planetWayne (3 Apr 2009)

Hi All,
I've been roped into building a basic chair for my daughters fine art project (!). Its to be included as in a bigger freeze and from what she is saying - its display only.

The only thing I would say is - knowing the colladge its more than likely that they will at least sit on it if only to try it out. So, I'm after a little guidance as to whether my chair would be sturdy enough.

Front view 






Side (ish) view






Construction was going to be simple jointed boards butt jointed and glued with biscuits to reenforce. Although the joinery isnt really shown, the seat was going to sit in a dado (I've been watching too many american woodworking shows to remember the UK term!) and front 'leg' either mitered or even simply butt jointed, again with the aid of some biscuits. The middle streture was going to have through tennons on each end, trimmed flush and possibly wedged.

The only thing that is jumping up and down is there is no triangles that could help if anyone decided to try and lean back.

I'd like to think that it may get used (although this isnt built for comfort) so it really doesnt want to fall apart when picked up.

Thoughts anyone?

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2009)

How about some triangular brackets underneath between seat and back and seat and front? I don't think they'd need to be too large.

Or could you turn the stretcher 90°?


----------



## CNC Paul (3 Apr 2009)

Hi Wayne,

Here's one I made earlier 






This is a prototype I made some time ago, there was another one with a parallel cross rail, it too was made in MDR and pretty strong.


----------



## planetWayne (3 Apr 2009)

Vertical stretcher! - why didn't i think of that!  :roll:

Thinking about it - I could then carve out a family of ducks on each side (did you see the duck theme?)

Paul, if you don't mind me asking was the stretcher morticed into the chair or just glued?


Cheers both!
Wayne;-)


----------



## CNC Paul (3 Apr 2009)

Wayne,

I like the duck theme.
The stretcher was just pocketed about 5mm deep then glue, screw and pellets.
May I suggest that a slight arch to the bottoms will make it more stable.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2009)

How about cutting a column of duck-shaped tenons on the ends of the stretcher and duck-shaped mortises on the front and back of the chair?

No. I'm serious.


----------



## planetWayne (3 Apr 2009)

Hi both, 

Paul, interestingly I did consider resessing slightly the front and back 'floor touching' bits (thats a tech term ) but was trying to keep things real simple, I take your point of adding a bit more stability though so may well add that detail.

Dave, Mmmm... ok - I must admit - I cant quite visualize the duck tennon thing could you elaberate a little?

Cheers
Wayne.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2009)

Sorry about that. Here's a very quick sketch of what I was thinking about. Actually you could reverse alternate ducks which might be fun.


----------



## planetWayne (4 Apr 2009)

Wow!

I was thinking maybe about possibly attempting a small ish duck 'dove tail / box joint' type thing on the front leg where it meets the seat but this could be getting out of my skill set  

Looking your idea - how would you transfer the ducks from the tenon end to the holes in the mortice end. This all being something along the lines of a piece of wood no bigger than 3" by about 3/4" ? These would be some real small duckies 


and as for a 'quick sketch'! it took me AGES to get that damn duck drawn!!!


Wayne.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2009)

Cut the mortise side first. then cut the tenon to fit in the mortise and work through the duck holes to transfer to the end of the tenon.

Within the last two or three years Fine Woodworking had an article about a fellow who did a simlar thing only he was carving letters and other things along the joint on case pieces. I tried finding something I could post a link to but didn't find it. I'll keep looking through.


----------



## planetWayne (6 Apr 2009)

I think I may dig out some scrap and have a play with that... 
Mmmmm


Cheers!
Wayne.


----------

